# Help me with "Round Midnight"-chords?



## QueeZeR (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello!

I have to learn how to play "Round Midnight" on guitar, but I am terrible at jazz-chords!

I have a hard time finding the chords close to eachother on the fretboard, and finding voicings(?) which sounds good.

I would be very grateful if someone would be kind enough to help me.

Sheet with chords: http://www.italway.it/morrone/RoundMidnight.gif


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 3, 2010)

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Here's a powertab of some voicings that'll allow you to comp through the whole thing smoothly (I'm assuming this is what you're doing rather than working on a chord-melody arrangement). There's a few inversions, but no extended voicings, so most of it should be fairly straightforward.

These are just my suggestions, so feel free to tweak this as much as you want.

Good luck!


----------



## QueeZeR (Jan 3, 2010)

That was exactly what I wanted! Thank you very much!


----------

